# Enceintes, ampli ou home cinéma AirPlay?



## radiaate (27 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde !
(c'est encore moi héhé :rateau

Bon, je me suis lançée et j'ai finalement fait l'acquisition d'une Apple TV, et j'en suis très contente, en particulier pour l'AirPlay Mac/TV (c'est merveilleux! C'est exactement ce que je cherchais, plus besoin de déplacer le Mac pour lire mes trucs).
J'ai testé l'écoute de musiques dessus via le partage à domicile et là, catastrophe ! Le son de ma tv est pourri... je veux dire, pour une écoute musicale c'est très mauvais (c'est une TV récente acheté cette année). Et, je n'ai aucunes enceintes ou chaîne dans ma pièce :hein:

Je commence donc à lorgner vers les home cinéma AirPlay. J'ai repéré celui ci (http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/ChainesHomeCinema/Harman-Kardon-BDS477.html) mais, son prix... wow c'est énorme (bon il fait BR et 3D aussi j'sais bien) mais si je pouvais avoir moins cher :'(

Ma question de n00b est la suivante :

Dans mon cas présent ou je n'ai rien (et dans la mesure ou je n'ai pas une pièce immense donc pas besoin de 10 enceintes et je ne veux pas faire trembler les murs du voisin non plus  2 caissons feront l'affaire), que faut-il que je prenne : 


un ampli avec enceintes AirPlay

une chaine hi-fi avec enceintes

juste des enceintes

un gros package home cinema ?

Je vous avoue que je suis un peu perdu (surtout que les prix grimpent très vite, et j'ai très peur de me planter). Evidemment, si le Harman Kardon vaut son pesant de cacahuètes et l'investissement, je le prendrais. Mais j'aimerais beaucoup avoir votre avis dessus (je me sers beaucoup de vos dires pour mes choix en tant que n00b je l'avoue, merci les z'amis :love et si vous avez des modèles à me proposer par rapport à votre propre expérience, je suis toute ouïe. :rose:

Bonne journée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Je pense que le mieux est un pack ampli + enceintes avec ampli compatible Airplay.

Pour le choix, je n'ai pas de conseils à te donner mais je suis sûr que tu peux trouver ton bonheur pour un prix beaucoup moins élevé que celui du pack Harman-Kardon que tu as repéré.


----------



## radiaate (27 Juillet 2013)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse très rapide.
J'ai vu un large choix de pack sur Darty à des prix très corrects, je vais approfondir mes recherches


----------



## Tuncurry (27 Juillet 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour, Je pense que le mieux est un pack ampli + enceintes avec ampli compatible Airplay..



Je rejoins iDuck, c'est effectivement ce qu'il y a de plus polyvalent. Tu n'es plus obligée de prendre un ampli AirPlay vu que tu as une AppleTV. Le choix est donc très vaste et l eprix d'achat sera moins contraint. Regarde notamment les amplis A/V Denon qui sont souvent en promotion autour des 200/300 pour l'entrée de gamme... et les packs Home Cinéma, parfois bien avantageux.. Si tu écoute plus de musique que de films/multimédia;.. , regarde plutôt du coté des concepts audiophiles (stéréo). Certains ensembles sont soldés au delà du raisonnable . Ex: BC ACOUSTIQUE chez Magma, Cobra, etc. Bref n'hésite pas à aller voir et écouter pour affiner tes choix de base.
Quelque soit ce choix, tu ne te plantera pas parce que tu pars quand même de très loin...

A+


----------

